
Show HN: Customizing ubuntu for the likes of a developer - sandheepgr
https://blog.microideation.com/2016/08/30/customizing-ubuntu-system/
======
Pengwin
My 2 cents:

\- 14.10 isn't LTS, and is EOL now, i think you might mean 14.04?

\- If you're going to disable unity for a dock, you might want to try
elementaryOS, ubuntu Gnome with the dash-to-dock extension, or xfce. in 16.04
now you can also put the unity launcher at the bottom using unity-tweak-tool
or running `gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position
Bottom`

\- I dislike droid sans mono because 0 and O look pretty much identical

\- in my opinion, conky is just a useless waste of resources

------
banachtarski
Honestly, as a developer who's constantly trying out distros and stuff, over
the years I've concluded that Ubuntu is a really suboptimal starting point.

~~~
Pyppe
So what is the optimal starting point in your opinion?

~~~
Sylos
That depends where you want to go with your system, but Unity seems to be one
of the most obnoxious Desktop Environments when trying to get it to look
different from its default-look.

Apart from that, if you're going to replace most of the DE-functionality with
dedicated components anyways, you'll want to start out with a more minimal DE,
if possible, for the sake of resource usage.

------
Shorel
The only thing he does that's remotely related to programming, is configuring
the terminal.

I can't even think about using Ubuntu for developing stuff without first
enabling virtual desktops, and they are not included in this guide.

Also missing: system indicator with CPU, memory and network usage.

No mention of a clipboard manager.

And he doesn't install SublimeText!

------
nikolay
Really? A developer Ubuntu setup without installing Ubuntu Make [0]?

[0]: [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-
make)

------
dkuntz2
Basically it seems like they're trying to recreate OSX, which feels like it
might be easier to just purchase a computer running OSX, or try turning your
computer into a hackintosh.

